# IBS has ruined my life.



## lunamoth (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi,

Im Julia,

Im 16 years old and about 112 pounds.

This is my story. From my first memory to the present day i remember always having stomach problems. When i was little i would throw up alot. when i was about 6 i and an endoscopy too see what was up and the doctor said i was fine and just had some minor acid re flux. It doesn't and has never felt that minor. I get these episodes where my whole body just shuts down, my stomach begins to feel heavy and tired and i get very VERY nauseous. I cannot explain how horrible these episodes are. I grew up in a non-religious family and find my self pray harder than any orthodox christian when i get these episodes. i get lumps in my throat and some times ill vomit up acid. my parents just say im constipated and that i need to drink more water. if they felt the feeling of those episodes and what its like to have acid in your throat and stomach discomfort from hell they would understand. i eat very well, no high Francoise corn syrup or anything with fake ingredients i try to maintain and balance between carbs proteins and my veggies. i take my medication faithfully (prilosec) and i try so hard. i am at the end of my rope. i feel as if im the only one. everyone thinks im exaggerating but im really just trying to hold back the tears from the pain. i feel something is wrong with my body. also i dont gain weight whatsoever. Not to mention the toll its taken on my schoolwork and social life. but thats another story.


----------



## AlanZ (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi Julia,

You are far from the only one, and everyone on this forum will have their own personal horror stories of what we've been through. While my IBS didn't fully kick in until I was in my mid 20's, since early childhood I always had what I call a "sensitive" stomach. I would always have to use the bathroom after eating, and I vividly remember the pain and frustration I felt when my family would accuse me of using that as an excuse to get out of doing after dinner chores. They would laugh and act like they were on to me and my nefarious plans to get out of doing work, and I have to say that it was a little much for an eight year old boy to have his mother and father laugh at his discomfort.

Some people in your life will get it and some people just won't. It's hurtful when someone you love shows insensitivity to it, but I would console myself by thinking that ignorance is bliss and that I was happy that this person I care so much for never experienced it and therefore couldn't understand. It's still frustrating though when you're sitting with a long time friend who well knows the problems you face and they say "Let's run out for some pizza". I mean, seriously? Sure, ok, but first let me shove this broom handle up your bottom, and then we can head right out.

I've never had much of a gift with words Julia, but I hope that reading this and some of the other stories here will bring you at least some small amount of comfort knowing that you are absolutely not alone in this and that many here completely get it.


----------

